# How install old version FreeBSD and environment



## Maxim_Al (Aug 21, 2019)

I need to install  FreeBSD + php5.6 + mysql 5.5 + mc etc
But I cannot do it.
If I install FreeBSD 11.0 and try setup mc then on stage: "pkg update" system tell me that "newer freebsd version for package" (2 packages) and mc cannot installed. More precisely, mc installed but not running - trouble with perl. 
Those there is a mismatch of versions at the very beginning, and I probably should not continue the installation.

If I try it by ports, then  system tell me that "Ports collection support for your FreeBSD version has ended"

How I can install it?
In current version FreeBSD not present php 5.6 and mysql 5.5... But I needs it

May be  I can setup php 5.6 and mysql 5.5 on FreeBSD12.0?


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2019)

FreeBSD 11.0 is End-of-Life and not supported any more. PHP 5.6 is End-of-Life and not supported any more. MySQL 5.5 is End-of-Life and not supported any more.

Do yourself a favor, stop relying on applications that are past their shelf life.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2019)

That would also rob us of the opportunity to educate people. 

I'd be more than happy to help migrate, I'm sure others are too.


----------



## olli@ (Aug 21, 2019)

Just to make one thing clear: Those old versions of FreeBSD and PHP have known security holes. Since they're end-of-life, those holes won't be fixed. Using such outdated versions is like speeding on the motorway – You're not only putting yourself at risk, you're increasing the risk for everybody else: When your machine is hacked, it will be (ab)used to spread spam and malware, making the life of others more painful.

That's the reason why you won't get any help here for installing outdated versions.

As SirDice said, do yourself (and everybody else) a favour and install versions that are supported. If you have some software that depends on an old PHP version, then port it to a newer version, or ask the programmer or vendor to do that. If that's not possible, then stop using that software because it's obviously unmaintained and probably contains its own security flaws, too. FreeBSD's Ports Collection is full of useful programs; I'm sure you can find good alternatives there for whatever purpose you need.


----------



## Reaperzx (Aug 21, 2019)

php56 running fine here on FreeBSD12. (I need to use 10+ years old web application, that will not be updated).

You have to use ports tree from end of 2018.

If the security is important, you must consider yourself. For me it is "acceptable risk".


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2019)

For most typical LAMP/FAMP websites you can quite easy upgrade MySQL to 5.7. This usually takes very little effort, most of these probably aren't using anything that would tie it down to 5.5 specifically. I've done this countless times. Almost always without a hitch. 

Updating PHP from 5.6 to 7.2 can be quite difficult. Not the upgrade of PHP itself, that's easy, but the web site code that should run on it. And it really depends on the quality of that code how easy or difficult it's going to be. 

So, lets start at the beginning. Why do you _need_ PHP 5.6 and/or MySQL 5.5?


----------



## Maxim_Al (Aug 21, 2019)

Reaperzx said:


> php56 running fine here on FreeBSD12. (I need to use 10+ years old web application, that will not be updated).



It is good news!
How I can do it?



Reaperzx said:


> You have to use ports tree from end of 2018.


Ohm, I am don't understand. What is mean?



SirDice said:


> So, lets start at the beginning. Why do you _need_ PHP 5.6 and/or MySQL 5.5?



I have very old system on a physical server. I needs to move it to hipervisor and update it to latest versions.
In fact, I have freebsd 8 php 5.2 mysql 5.1 ... 
How it update? Do not to do it on a working physical server!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2019)

Set up a _new_ server using up to date applications, so that's MySQL 5.7 and PHP 7.2. If you set up a _new_ server you can test things while the old server is still functional. Migrate the data from the old MySQL to the new server. This should be fairly easy and probably won't cause much issues. Then you transfer the web site and test it. You will most likely need to fix a lot of PHP code.


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 22, 2019)

The old way of doing PHP (cgi, mod_php) is all deprecated now. Now it is all about php-fpm. Another problem with sticking to the old versions is that there will be less documentation to help you.

You might like to follow a tutorial here: https://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/freebsd-install-php-7-2-with-fpm-for-nginx/

Just remember, if you choose the very latest version of software now; the longer you can leave them to rot whilst you play outside. (I know that is a terrible reason!).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 22, 2019)

kpedersen said:


> The old way of doing PHP (cgi, mod_php) is all deprecated now.


I'm pretty sure www/mod_php72 still works. A few of my own services use it. No warnings, no deprecation messages.


```
[Thu Aug 22 13:19:51.579794 2019] [mpm_prefork:notice] [pid 15851] AH00163: Apache/2.4.41 (FreeBSD) PHP/7.2.21 configured -- resuming normal operations
```


----------



## kpedersen (Aug 22, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I'm pretty sure www/mod_php72 still works. A few of my own services use it. No warnings, no deprecation messages.



Yeah, I also use it because Apache configuration is always a nightmare so I try to keep to what I know works 
Apparently it is now "legacy". Mostly because it has threading issues causing the need to prefork which is wasteful on resources. There are some details here: 
	

	




						PHP - HTTPD - Apache Software Foundation
					






					cwiki.apache.org
				




NGINX and OpenBSD's HTTPD makes it really easy to configure the php-fpm however; so I will probably give these a shot in the future.

Also, when you install mod_php on RHEL it bizarrely installs the php-fpm and configuration instead.






						24946 – mod_php deprecated?
					






					bugzilla.redhat.com
				




So it seems to be on the way out. Legacy solutions can sometimes work for longer than "Modern" solutions so I also guess we might have a few more years left in it.


----------

